# Snapper Snowblower Single Stage LAST Years Model



## nhoj (Oct 10, 2011)

I would like to know how the Snapper Single Stage Snowblowers are? I have the 8 model (horsepower) with electric start. This is last years model that was left over at the dealer. It has never been used and no gas run through it.

I was going to get the Honda HS520 without the electric start and Snapper gave me a good deal. 

Now I would like to know how this compares with the Honda? 

I live in Ohio and we don't get allot of snow each year, but I wanted to get a snow-blower because I am getting up in years, not old yet.

I just want to know if the Snapper is a very good snow blower or if I got rapped off in comparison with the Honda?

Will it last 20 years? I know the Honda would. 

Please give me the low down on this.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

don't want to leave you hanging with no response. i had only had minimal dealings with single stage machines. none of them good but they were also older machines. i have a new (about 5 years old but only used 3-4 times) 5 hp mtd at my parents house for my father to use on light snow. it works well but only up to 5-6 inches.

on another note, i have recently seen some single stage machines in the stores (last year and this) and they come upwards of 8 hp and they are huge compared to the older single stage. hopefully they perform better.

wish i had more info for you.


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

Basically I'm in a similar situation as my 2012 Canadiana is the same machine as a Snapper/Simplicity. Up to now I can only say that it literally starts at the push of the button and runs nicely with a low tone sound. Actually it’s quieter than I expected.

When I started this year looking for a gas powered single stage snowblower I tried to do my homework as good as possible. I also had to watch the German market for prices and availability. And prices for non-chicom snowblowers are sometimes ridiculous over here. The German version of the Honda w/o electric start goes for about 1200 to 1300 US$, Toro is way overpriced here with their top-of-the-line single stage for 1500 to 1600 US$. 

The Snapper has a big B&S engine, remote chute control and electric start for a very competitive price. For whatever reason the Canadiana-labelled machine is about 22% cheaper over here than the Snapper and I don't care what sticker is on the body panels when everything else is the same.

What did I find out from those reviews I discovered online?
First of all it seems to be a general consensus that the machine is a strong performer.

Then there are also a few comments about the machine's tendency to eat belts. The same was said about my electric snowblower who served me well for the last three years, still on the first belt. I guess it may depend a little on how good you are at reading the noises of a machine.
Nevertheless I will stock up on drive belts for the season, be it for peace of mind or for necessity.

Will the Snapper last for 20 years? May be, may be not; depending on maintenance. No one can tell for a machine which is available now for only one single year. But who can guarantee that we will still get the right gas for those engines in 20 years?


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

nhoj said:


> I would like to know how the Snapper Single Stage Snowblowers are? I have the 8 model (horsepower) with electric start. This is last years model that was left over at the dealer. It has never been used and no gas run through it.
> 
> I was going to get the Honda HS520 without the electric start and Snapper gave me a good deal.
> 
> ...


I know if you were talking about one of these Snappers right here pictured, the SX5200E, one of the last single stages built by the true Snapper, I'd say it would be a close race and those do last 20 years, but your talking about one of those new Snappers, after the company was sold and bought, so thats a whole different ball game. But these SX5200 series 0 units, these are nice, as nice if not nicer than the Toro's and were direct competitors. Its hard to beat anything Honda though, especially the HS621's. Although those Briggs made Simplicity 250cc Serrated auger units with the lights and all, look pretty sweet and powerful. That might be one to mention. Their up their right now as some of the most powerful single stage units out their. Cant beat that 4 cycle power, they have, not as light as the old 2 cycle units, but plenty of ummph.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

I picked up a never used 1 year old 175 cc Troy built at a garage sale for 50.00. I bought for smaller storms so ididnt have to use the 824 xl toro i 4 or 5 inch snow storms. When the toro didn’t start one morning for a 12 inch heavy wet snow, the Troy built got the job gone, including the end of driveway. I see no reason these machines won’t last 20 years with proper maintenance and storage. I believe you will be fine.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Huntergreen said:


> I picked up a never used 1 year old 175 cc Troy built at a garage sale for 50.00. I bought for smaller storms so ididnt have to use the 824 xl toro i 4 or 5 inch snow storms. When the toro didn’t start one morning for a 12 inch heavy wet snow, the Troy built got the job gone, including the end of driveway. I see no reason these machines won’t last 20 years with proper maintenance and storage. I believe you will be fine.


Good to point out those are Made by MTD. Their sold under several brands, now and in the past. Craftsman, Yard machines, Cub Cadet as well as Troy-Bilt. Down here in the states they call them Troy-Bilt. As long as you don't allow the scraper and paddles to get worn down to low, they probably could last 20 years. The biggest issue I see with those and most single stage units is people let those wear items wear out too far and the housings end up getting destroyed, once that happens its a done deal. I have noticed, that on these units with plastic housings, big cracks do tend to form just from fatigue in areas its bolted to the frame, especially on the cheaper units like the MTD's, thats one thing to watch out for. But considering the amount of use a snowblower generally see's, 20 years is no problem. It really depends how much action it see's, the more use, the more wear, the quicker it will wear out. Its definitely better to try to guage these by hours used, but thats hard to do as most don't have tachometers unless someone put one on. In that case 1000 hours of use is a good benchmark for one of these.


----------

